# Another New Fish



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

I bought a new fish toda.  The LFS got a lot of new fish in since last week when I was there and I just couldn't help myself.  I wanted so many and it was very hard to choose which one to get so I got a Julidochromis Marlieri Burundi.  Here is a pic that I was able to capture of him.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

nice!


----------



## mk_ultra (Feb 26, 2005)

Nice. you getting more?


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

not really sure, they can be very mean toward there own. I will be getting some more cichlids to add more color.


----------



## FISHFACE (Mar 2, 2005)

So what are the sizes of your other 55g occupants?


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

well the 2 Sunshine Peacocks are about 3 inches, the Altolamprologus Compressiceps is about 1.5 inches, Cyrtocara Moorii (Blue Dolphin) is about 3 inches, the Julidochromis Marlieri Burundi is about 1.5 inches, and the pleco is about 4.5 inches


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

dang someone knows how to use a camera! Great shots bro!


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

thanks


----------

